# Kid Boats???



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

We are in Lake Worth / Palm Beach for at least another week to 10 days getting re-powered. When done, we are heading south to Biscayne Bay and then across to the Bahamas with the goal of getting as far south as it takes to finally get WARM as quickly as we possibly can (it was 40 degrees here this morning).

We are cruising with my wife and two kids, Jackson age 11 and Tayor age 6 (7 in early April).

We are looking for other kid boats! We need playmates for our kids and other cruising parents to commiserate with. Anyone can learn more at out blog:

Birthday Boy! | S/V Lillie Mae... Underway!

If there are any kid boats reading this let us know where you are. If anyone has any suggestions or links to means of locating other kid boats please point us in the right direction.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Several boats I know of are either in or headed for Georgetown, which has a fairly active cruising community with a fair number of kids.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

We are hoping to be on the way to Georgetown within the next week to 10 days and arrive around the first of April weather permitting.

Finding kid boats is our #1 goal at this point.


Terry


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you do get to Georgetown, hail s/v Morning Glory and tell Art & Amy Dan said Hi. Hail s/v Felix and tell John & Lorie the same thing.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Most of the cruisers in Georgetown depart in March after the Cruiser's Regatta, which I think ends this week.


----------



## Tspringer (Jan 11, 2008)

Where do they go? Home? So George Town turns into a ghost town by April? 

We are looking for Kid Boats.... and have no good idea on where to really look.


Terry


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Tspringer said:


> Where do they go? Home? So George Town turns into a ghost town by April?
> 
> We are looking for Kid Boats.... and have no good idea on where to really look.
> 
> Terry


Homeward bound - 'fraid so, we're in the extreme N. end of Lake Worth, northbound after a winter in the Exumas & Out Islands. We're anchored next to a kid boat but they're toddlers, not the right age for your kids. I think you find kid boats the same way you find other cruising friend boats, just go to cool places, be approachable, and look around you.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

There will still be some boats in Georgetown, at least until after Regatta in April
(The Family Island Regatta). There just won't be nearly as many, if I had to guess I'd say 100-150 as opposed to 300-400 at the height of the cruising season. Many of the folks who visit Georgetown just come down for the worst of the winter then head back to the states. After Regatta, the number will drop below 100 for the summer. Best time to be there, just keep an eye out for the whirly-girls.

Google "Georgetown Cruiser's Regatta" to see what goes on in March.


----------

